# War of the Worlds Spaceship for sale.



## xsavoie (Jun 29, 1999)

It seems that Monsters In Motion has a nice 12 inches wingspan War Of The Worlds Spaceship in stock for only $25.00.I believe that it is a kit with transparent parts.Looks perfect.Would hate to have to buy it from them.I wonder who makes it.Will Cult TV Man stock it.:woohoo:


----------



## bigdaddydaveh (Jul 20, 2007)

That's the new Pegasus kit coming out next month. I'm sure Cult TV man will be handling that.


----------



## derric1968 (Jun 13, 2003)

*Yep. It's the Pegasus kit.*

That's the Pegasus kit that was announced at the iHobby show in Chicago a few months ago. It's not in stock, though. Monsters in Motion lists it as a pre-order:

http://www.monstersinmotion.com/catalog/product_info.php/products_id/12969

They do, however, list it as shipping on February 6th. I don't know how accurate that is, but perhaps it's time to start getting excited? I'm surprised this is not available for pre-order from the Cult TV store yet.

For those that missed it, here's Pegasus' official page for this kit:

http://www.pegasushobbies.com/prod scifi wotw48.html


----------



## xsavoie (Jun 29, 1999)

This is a not a bad price for a kit of that size.Is it made of styrene.:thumbsup:


----------



## razorwyre1 (Jan 28, 2004)

yes its styrene, and im sure a number of dealers will be carrying it.


----------



## xsavoie (Jun 29, 1999)

This kit will be a blessing for all those who have wanted to get their hands on it for such a long time.It's size seems perfect.It's a good thing that another manufacturer is jumping in on the Sci-Fi wagon.Moebius and Monarch already have their hands full.Let's hope that Pegassus will continue releasing more Spaceships in the near future.


----------



## X15-A2 (Jan 21, 2004)

Cool, at 12 inches it will be 1/48 scale.


----------



## starmanmm (Mar 19, 2000)

Best of all is the price!

I can see getting three of them for a nice dio!


----------



## robiwon (Oct 20, 2006)

I just meassured my MIM War Machine. It is also 12 inches from wing tip to wing tip. This will be a good kit providing the chrome can be safely stripped from it. It also looks like the hull sticks into the nose and wing tip pieces. Can't wait for this to come out.


----------



## xsavoie (Jun 29, 1999)

I'm not sure that it is sold with a chrome finish.If yes,then Easy-Off oven cleaner usually strips a chrome finished kit even better than a painted one,as far as I can remember.


----------



## razorwyre1 (Jan 28, 2004)

i heard it was. remember to read the other threads about MIM's customer service (and other activities) before selecting which company to purchase from.


----------



## robiwon (Oct 20, 2006)

Go with Pegasus. I purchased my War Machine several years ago.

The Pegasus looks spot on. I'm glad, as this has been a very hard shape for the GK to accurately copy.


----------



## Carson Dyle (May 7, 2003)

Wow, this is the first I'm hearing of this kit. Very cool!

Unless I'm mistaken, this model is based on a previously patterned MWM -- a very accurate sculpt that has been available (in rotocast resin form) from Monsters In Motion for the past ten years or so (see My Photos for a shot of build-up).

I love the copper-plated finish of the new kit. And that price can't be beat. 

Thanks for posting!


----------



## robiwon (Oct 20, 2006)

So your saying the same master used for the MIM kit was used for the Pegasus kit?


----------



## Carson Dyle (May 7, 2003)

I'm saying that judging by the reported scale, as well as by the image reference provided via the link above, there's a good chance it may have been.


----------



## Krel (Jun 7, 2000)

xsavoie said:


> I'm not sure that it is sold with a chrome finish.If yes,then Easy-Off oven cleaner usually strips a chrome finished kit even better than a painted one,as far as I can remember.


There is suppose to be a version that isn't chromed, that is the one I want. I also want a second one to try and make a satellite ship from "Robinson Caruso on Mars".

David.


----------



## beck (Oct 22, 2003)

do we have a estimate on the release date for these ? 
hb


----------



## mcdougall (Oct 28, 2007)

beck said:


> do we have a estimate on the release date for these ?
> hb


Yeah, If you hit the MIM link it says..."Shipping Friday 06 February, 2009, but go ahead and order now. We will consider it a preorder and will not charge you until the item ships."

.... So it should be availible in a couple of weeks according to this info...( Rolling my eyes...)
Mcdee


----------



## robiwon (Oct 20, 2006)

It's been reported that they will be offering two versions. One will be a chrome pre-built display model and the other will be in kit form. Not sure if the kit version will be chromed or not. The real miniatures were covered in copper sheet and not chromed.


----------



## Auroranut (Jan 12, 2008)

If the kits are chromed, the copper's easy to do.
Tamiya clear yellow with a touch of clear red should do the trick...
Airbrushed of course!

Chris.


----------



## Krel (Jun 7, 2000)

The chrome version is copper colored chrome. Much too reflective for my tastes.

David.


----------



## Auroranut (Jan 12, 2008)

Maybe a shot of Dullcote?

Chris.


----------



## razorwyre1 (Jan 28, 2004)

robiwon said:


> It's been reported that they will be offering two versions. One will be a chrome pre-built display model and the other will be in kit form. Not sure if the kit version will be chromed or not. The real miniatures were covered in copper sheet and not chromed.


actually the real versions were made of copper (the large scale ones anyway.) then there was some sort of cooper drive so the studio... get this... GAVE THEM AWAY SO THEY COULD BE MELTED DOWN AND RECYCLED! 

thats why the big ones no longer exist.


----------



## robiwon (Oct 20, 2006)

I thought I had heard that two of the three ships were destroyed in a warehouse fire and only one still exists?


----------



## TAY666 (Jan 8, 2000)

mcdougall said:


> Yeah, If you hit the MIM link it says..."Shipping Friday 06 February, 2009, but go ahead and order now. We will consider it a preorder and will not charge you until the item ships."
> 
> .... So it should be availible in a couple of weeks according to this info...
> Mcdee



I hope you were being sarcastic with this post.
Everyone should know by now that MIM is notorious for bad release dates.
Much like the ebay sellers that claim they have their pre-order kits in hand when they haven't been released yet.
Or the ones who give bogus release dates just to make sales.


----------



## mcdougall (Oct 28, 2007)

TAY666 said:


> I hope you were being sarcastic with this post.
> Everyone should know by now that MIM is notorious for bad release dates.
> Much like the ebay sellers that claim they have their pre-order kits in hand when they haven't been released yet.
> Or the ones who give bogus release dates just to make sales.


Yes...My tongue was planted firmly in my cheek...and I forgot to add this little fellow after my statement
I too have had dealings with MIM and in the very long run...I got my order but 6 months is a rediculous leangth of time to wait for a kit, as I did,...
When Tom from Cult of Personality or Mega Hobby or CultTVman say they have them for sale...then I know for sure they are availible:thumbsup: and any of these guys will ship it to you faster than Lightning...:wave:
Mcdee


----------



## SUNGOD (Jan 20, 2006)

I think the chrome finish looks quite nice on those.


----------



## Krel (Jun 7, 2000)

razorwyre1 said:


> actually the real versions were made of copper (the large scale ones anyway.) then there was some sort of cooper drive so the studio... get this... GAVE THEM AWAY SO THEY COULD BE MELTED DOWN AND RECYCLED!
> 
> thats why the big ones no longer exist.


George Pal had one, but it got lost, along with everything else he had when his home burned down. I could be imaging it, but I remember reading back in the 70's that one still exists, but I don't remember who has it.

David.


----------



## Marko (Jul 11, 2002)

This model of the space ship looks very similar. I bought it about 10 years ago. I added the Martian later. I think I got the ship from Lunar. It is solid resin and measures 8 inches. The small martian came from over seas.


----------



## Marko (Jul 11, 2002)

OOPs here are the pics


----------



## razorwyre1 (Jan 28, 2004)

Krel said:


> George Pal had one, but it got lost, along with everything else he had when his home burned down. I could be imaging it, but I remember reading back in the 70's that one still exists, but I don't remember who has it.
> 
> David.


forry ackerman had one of the small background ones, but that was it. the big ones and all the others were destroyed.


----------



## robiwon (Oct 20, 2006)

Krel said:


> George Pal had one, but it got lost, along with everything else he had when his home burned down. I could be imaging it, but I remember reading back in the 70's that one still exists, but I don't remember who has it.
> 
> David.


I thought I remembered something about a fire. How many MWM existed? I know the "hero(s)" had articulated necks (radio control? cable control?) What were the others. Pics?


----------

